# Canadian citizen moving to Canada for first time



## clj (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a Canadian citizen but have never lived in Canada. I'm planning to move to Ontario in a few months, and I'm just trying to make sure I've done everything I need to paperwork-wise, etc. - it seems very little!

I have a Canadian passport and a SIN card. I know I have to get health insurance to cover the first few months and sign up for the provincial health care system when I arrive. I have a place to stay while I look for a job.

Is there anything else I need to do?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

clj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen but have never lived in Canada. I'm planning to move to Ontario in a few months, and I'm just trying to make sure I've done everything I need to paperwork-wise, etc. - it seems very little!
> 
> ...


Looks like you're all set to go. Good Luck.


----------



## JMTJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait for the weather to warm up  seriously though, if you come in early summer you will get the benefit of settling in the summer months, and be able to enjoy Ontario before the winter comes.

Good luck.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you drive? Are you planning on getting a car? Might want to start getting driving extracts and letters from your insurance companies together.


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

Bring a copy of your driving record. I was incorrectly told I had to have it faxed directly from the State of Michigan - after a lot of work they told me the fax # they gave me was bogus, since they don't use fax for receiving records, and I had to bring it in myself.

Also, as Liam said, insurance history as well, if a driver.


----------



## clj (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice - that's really helpful


----------

